# A CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT AGAINST GOV GAVIN NEWSON....!    HYPOXIA DUE TO MASKS...!



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

*Hypoxia* is a condition in which the body or a region of the body is 
deprived of adequate oxygen supply at the tissue level. 
*Hypoxia* may be classified as either generalized, affecting the 
whole body, or local, affecting a region of the body. 

*HE'S IN DEEP DEEP SHIT CALIFORNIA....!!!
DEEP SHIT !!*









						Hypoxia and Hypoxemia: Symptoms, Treatment, Causes
					

WebMD explains hypoxia, a dangerous condition that happens when your body doesn't get enough oxygen.




					www.webmd.com
				












						COPD Hypoxia: Symptoms, Complications, Treatment & More
					

Over time, COPD can lead to hypoxia, a condition marked by low oxygen levels. Discover the symptoms of COPD hypoxia here.




					www.healthline.com
				












						Hypoxemia (low blood oxygen) Causes
					

Hypoxemia: Symptom — Overview covers definition, possible causes, treatment of low blood oxygen.




					www.mayoclinic.org
				









						5.4  Signs and Symptoms of Hypoxia – Clinical Procedures for Safer Patient Care
					






					opentextbc.ca
				





*Safety considerations:*


*Presence of symptoms depends on the patient’s age, presence of disease process, level of health, and presence of chronic illness.*
*Consider any underlying causes of hypoxia, such as COPD, heart failure, anemia, and pneumonia, which need to be corrected to prevent and manage hypoxia (Perry et al., 2007).*
*Early signs of hypoxia are anxiety, confusion, and restlessness; if hypoxia is not corrected, hypotension will develop.*
*As hypoxia worsens, the patient’s vital signs, activity tolerance, and level of consciousness will decrease.*
*Late signs of hypoxia include bluish discoloration of the skin and mucous membranes, where vasoconstriction of the peripheral blood vessels or decreased hemoglobin causes cyanosis. Cyanosis is most easily seen around the lips and in the oral mucosa. Never assume the absence of cyanosis means adequate oxygenation.*




Study Description
Go to
Brief Summary:

Wearing N95 masks may have adverse physical effect on medical staff


Condition or disease       Intervention/treatment       Phase                       Hypoxemia                Hypercapnia                             Device: wearing N95 masks                             Not Applicable             


Detailed Description:

*Wearing N95 masks results in hypooxygenemia and hypercapnia which reduce working efficiency and the ability to make correct decision.*

*Medical staff are at increased risk of getting 'Severe acute respiratory syndrome'(SARS), and wearing N95 masks is highly recommended by experts worldwide. However, dizziness, headache, and short of breath are commonly experienced by the medical staff wearing N95 masks. The ability to make correct decision may be hampered, too. The purpose of the study was therefore to evaluate the physiological impact of N95 mask on medical staff.




YES IT CAN AND WILL BECOME A HUGE PROBLEM FOR GOV GAVIN NEWSOM.....*

*McDonald's was sued and LOST over the temperature of their " Coffee "....He has
caused so much more harm here in California....along with his " Southern " enabler *
*Mayor Eric Garcetti.....Watch.....this is happening right now !!!!

IT'S NOT HEALTHY AND HE KNOWS IT......*
*HE'S NOT COVERED JUST BECAUSE HE IS THE GOVERNOR......*
*THIS WILL STAND UP IN A " FEDERAL " COURT OF LAW !!


IT'S AN UNHEALTHY CRIMINAL MANDATE...!*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

You got the pox alright. .  .


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You got the pox alright. .  .


*Yes I did !*

*Gov Gavin is a Gruesome " POX " on California Society....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yes I did !
> 
> Gov Gavin is a Gruesome " POX " on California Society....!*


Elections have consequences . . . and if you live in Cali, what are you bitching about.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Elections have consequences . . . and if you live in Cali, what are you bitching about.


*That's CORRECT !*
*
I do !

The facts !

If the elections were held FAIRLY !

And you know deep in that tortured soul of yours that the 
Democrat Party is CRIMINAL to the bone....

With fair and balanced elections here in California we would have a Republican Governor that hopefully 
doesn't have his head so far up CHINA'S ass that he would NOT deal with the culprit who committed*
*this atrocious act upon AMERICA....

It's so obvious what is motivating and driving this corrupt individual 
who " Occupies " the Governor residence....
GREED AND NO ACCOUNTABILITY !!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hypoxia* is a condition in which the body or a region of the body is
> deprived of adequate oxygen supply at the tissue level.
> *Hypoxia* may be classified as either generalized, affecting the
> whole body, or local, affecting a region of the body.
> ...


Duh!


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Duh!









*Gov Hypoxia " Lord of The Lies "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

So you aren't smart enough to be able to use a mask properly so you want to sue someone? Good thing it wasn't a gun.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 338456, member: 1707"

*A.* So you aren't smart enough to be able to use a mask properly so you want to sue someone? 

*B.* Good thing it wasn't a gun.

/QUOTE

*Oh My......

A. You have instructions for " Securing " it against your face....*
*Please post them....
A Mandate is a Mandate...Think about that.*

*B. Nice to see where your mind operates.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 338456, member: 1707"
> 
> *A.* So you aren't smart enough to be able to use a mask properly so you want to sue someone?
> 
> ...


You don't, can't, won't allow yourself to see the irony of your own led by the nose, mandated opinions.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't, can't, won't allow yourself to see the irony of your own led by the nose, mandated opinions.


*I gotta give you credit for persistence....*

*But your ignorance outshines your " effort "..!*


----------

